# WTB FEATHERSTONE RECTANGULAR SPROCKET



## buck hughes (Feb 2, 2017)

LOOKING FOR ORIGINAL FEATHERSTONE SPROCKET LIKE THE ONE PICTURED EMAIL=TOM.HUGHES57@YAHOO.COM


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm not seeing the pic but know which one you are talking about. My question is; was this a proprietary Featherstone chain ring or a contemporary after market piece? V/r Shawn


----------



## buck hughes (Feb 2, 2017)

KNOW NOTHING ABOUT THESE-I HAVE A 1901 FEATHERSTONE AND WOULD LIKE TO DISPLAY WITH BIKE.


----------



## Iverider (Feb 2, 2017)

Ohio rectangle?  The only Triangular sprocket I've seen is on the bike you have pictured owned by a CABE member. You'd also need an eccentric sprocket of the right size to make it work properly.



FeatherstoneMidget by VW Sightings, on Flickr



FeatherStoneEccentricCog by VW Sightings, on Flickr



FeatherstoneChainTring by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 2, 2017)

I wonder what the theory was behind that set up? Sure looks cool, but chain adjustment must be critical.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 2, 2017)

Pretty weird!


----------

